# Need help with Receiver & Subwoofer for Energy Take Classic 5.1 speakers



## mbos97 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello,
I just purchased Energy 5.1 take classic speakers (5 speaker without subwoofer) from Sears. I need help with two questions:

1. Receiver - Based on reviews, I want to purchase a receiver from Pionner or Denon or Yamaha. 
2. Subwoofer - I would prefer Polk or Energy EW-100 Subwoofer. 


If I want to spend $550 on Receiver and subwoofer, can you help me in advising my options for Receiver and subwoofer. I have a medium size room with hard floor.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome aboard the Shack!
With your budget I seriously think you need to consider Onkyo. This Onkyo 609 has far more power output and features than the competition. For a sub this Klipsch sub.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I also like the 609, but any of those you listed make good qualiy AVRS - check out A4L as you can get any of those units for a good price from them.

I second the Klipsch sub.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

mbos97 said:


> Need help with Receiver & Subwoofer for Energy Take Classic 5.1 speakers
> 1. Receiver - Based on reviews, I want to purchase a receiver from Pionner or Denon or Yamaha.
> 2. Subwoofer - I would prefer Polk or Energy EW-100 Subwoofer


A Denon receiver from AC4L will easily drive them
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-5.1-Channel-A/V-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html

I prefer this Cadence CSX12 subwoofer - it will hit hard
http://www.cadencesound.com/products/CSX12-Mark-II.html


----------



## mbos97 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses! Seems Onkyo 609 receiver is a good option for reasonable price.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just sent you an email.

Anyhow, I would agree with looking at the units on A4L. Seems like a lot of folks have a lot of luck with them.

Todd


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

mbos97 said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased Energy 5.*0 *take classic speakers (5 speaker without subwoofer) from Sears. I need help with two questions:
> 
> 1. Receiver - Based on reviews, I want to purchase a receiver from Pionner or Denon or Yamaha.
> ...


ppssstttt.....You can get the EW-100 Sub from Sears for $149.99, just like you did with the Take 5 classics.


----------

